# KMart to have Knee Surgery



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Link.

Think he'll ever play for the Nuggets again?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

well it took 3 games to lose somebody...better than the previous years! 

damn i feel bad for him...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the Nuggs are entering a really low part of their season already. 0-3...by a total of 7 points. We've lost leads in the fourth quarter in every game.

Now we hear that our best post player is out with another knee surgery. He's only 2 years into a 7 year contract that pays him $90 million. We've invested a ton of money in our 12th man, Reggie Evans, who has yet to see the floor.

The roster is way too loaded in the post and we have no guards...poor Kenyon, he didn't kneed this! Get it?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the Post



> Nuggets coach George Karl walked up to oft-injured forward Kenyon Martin at halftime of a 109-107 loss to New York on Wednesday night and asked him if he would ever have any good luck. Martin didn't answer.
> 
> A taped and ready-to-play Martin learned about an hour before tipoff that Dr. Steve Traina wanted to evaluate his right knee. MRI results revealed that Martin would need arthroscopic surgery to remove loose bodies in that knee. A date for the 6-foot-9, 240-pounder's surgery has not been set and no one is sure how long he will be out.
> 
> ...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I think the Nuggs are entering a really low part of their season already. 0-3...by a total of 7 points. We've lost leads in the fourth quarter in every game.
> 
> Now we hear that our best post player is out with another knee surgery. He's only 2 years into a 7 year contract that pays him $90 million. We've invested a ton of money in our 12th man, Reggie Evans, who has yet to see the floor.
> 
> The roster is way too loaded in the post and we have no guards...poor Kenyon, he didn't kneed this! Get it?


I thought the losses were by 6 points?

Things like this were part of the reason for stacking so much front court depth. The problem is Kenyon's defense and rebounding were very good in the first two games which makes him a little harder to replace.

Hopefully it is a simple scope and he is able to be back in 6 weeks or less.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I miss Francisco Elson.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I miss Francisco Elson.


He would have been behind Evans on the depth chart.

Playing next to Duncan makes a lot of players look better than they really are


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It would make ANYBODY look good, but Francisco started for Martin last year and did fine.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> It would make ANYBODY look good, but Francisco started for Martin last year and did fine.


He started for both Kenyon and Camby because Nene was out.

The thing I can't figure out is why Karl started Najera last night


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

that confused me as well. He did fine, but why is Evans NOT playing? We could have used that money to sign a shooter.

Evans is arguably our best postman, definitely our best rebounder, and he's sitting on his hands? Whatup with that?










Great defense here, though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Karl was quoted as saying he likes the energy Najera brings to the team.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe so, but he honestly doenst' bring much to the table offensively. Of course, neither does Evans, but I think Najera is better in spurts off of the bench.

I like El Grande Chihuahua, but he's not the best option.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It is another strange thing Karl does, like playing Boykins too many minutes


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Is it me, or did it seems as if Boykins did not have his head in the game last night? He's usually driving, penetrating, shooting, taking advantage of his speed. Last night he was content to just shoot 3's and play moderate D.

He did nothing special alst night at all.

Players need to bring their A game every night in the NBA...otherwise it's a waste of talent and money.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

How long until Denver realise that enough is enough and trade him?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> How long until Denver realise that enough is enough and trade him?


Are you talking about Boykins or Kenyon? I'll assume Kenyon since you've been posting multi-team trades about him for ages.

How is it enough is enough considering that outside of his FT shooting, Kenyon has done everything the Nuggets needed out of him plus his quickness and bounce was fully back?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Are you talking about Boykins or Kenyon? I'll assume Kenyon since you've been posting multi-team trades about him for ages.
> 
> How is it enough is enough considering that outside of his FT shooting, Kenyon has done everything the Nuggets needed out of him plus his quickness and bounce was fully back?


Yep, you're right kid, I was talking about KMart. I was just asking because I think that Kmart is a good player, even better than Nene, but I guess that he need to go, since I doubt that Denver agreed to pay Nene 60 millions just to sit on the bench... Just saying!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Yep, you're right kid, I was talking about KMart. I was just asking because I think that Kmart is a good player, even better than Nene, but I guess that he need to go, since I doubt that Denver agreed to pay Nene 60 millions just to sit on the bench... Just saying!



who would want to take a player who has been known to be malcontent in the locker room, and has a 90 million contract and has bad knees? oh yeah, he has already had one microfracture surgery, right? who would even want him? and if some team did want him, what would the nuggets get in return?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> who would want to take a player who has been known to be malcontent in the locker room, and has a 90 million contract and has bad knees?


cpawfan and (at least for now) Denver management!



bootstrenf said:


> oh yeah, he has already had one microfracture surgery, right? who would even want him? and if some team did want him, what would the nuggets get in return?


Maybe Knicks (for Francis)

Or (yes, another one of my so much loved trade ideas!)

Denver trade KMart and Hodge to Sacramento;
Sacramento trade Potapenko to Denver, Corliss Williamson to SA and Kenny Thomas to NJ;
SA trade Brent Barry to Nuggets and Eric Williams to Sacramento;
NJ trade McInnis to Nuggets (and Nuggets either waive him or buy him out) and Nachbar to SA;


Is a good one for Denver, since Brent Barry is a nice shooter and free up lots of cap (which does a lot of sense since Denver already signed Nene to a 60 million contract)


----------

